# Help with a blog posting



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

I just posted a new entry in my blog, but...

I feel like there is something more I need to add in reference to the portion "only rely on the Spirit for truth" just to cover my rear on that part.

Help? Opinions always welcome...in fact, invited...

[Edited on 4-18-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

Yikes, 10 views...it must be horrible! I know it may be simplistic...but it's speaking to the simplistic (and women who have little time).


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello sister,

I thought it was a great post! I believe your equation (knowledge + understanding) = wisdom is pretty helpful too. 

I would only add the following correction: travisity should be travesty. Hey, when that's all they find, you're doing great! 

Thanks for the great post - a great job, in my opinion!

dl


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks...(and thanks for catching the spelling error, I'm pretty picky). However, any suggestions on the relying on the Spirit line. In a sense they are not WRONG for relying on the Spirit...but...did not others rely on the Spirit also before us? This person wants to toss out anything written or said by anyone.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello again,

Sorry I didn't give you substance - now that I've had lunch, I have a bit more wherewithall to think! 

Interpreting Scripture through the Holy Spirit's illumination is indeed the mechanism by which we attain Biblical wisdom - I see no fault in that motivation. Two issues, however, come to mind as I study this person's perspective.

First, someone who claims "I want wisdom not knowledge" assumes that all knowledge comes from man, and not only that, it is always unreliable. Well, no true knowledge we possess of anything that is clear truth comes from anywhere else other than God. As an example, God clearly gave Bezalel knowledge of workmanship for producing the Tabernacle's decorative designs. (Exodus 31.1-5) Later, in Deuteronomy 13, we see God choosing heads of tribes that were wise AND knowledgeable men. 

It's absurd to seek to operate in a world where knowlege is not allowed to operate. I consider John McArthur an excellent Spirit-filled teacher, but I won't want him to take the place of the unsaved but higly knowledgeable pilot of the next plane I fly in. Whether in believers or in unbelievers, God has decreed that the element of knowledge operate - or else the world would be a gnostic chaotic disaster zone. God has given us the faculties of reading, memory, and reason to formulate patterns for understanding--whether that is understanding the Bible or the bus schedule. 

Second, and perhaps more along the lines of the writer's concern is the issue of "throwing out anthing written/said by man" and relying solely on the Spirit. Well, let's see how that works in practice. Your writer has tossed out all commentaries, books, and sermons. The moment your writer cracks open the Bible and commence reading and piecing together a passage, the first thing that is happening is developing knowledge of what the passage says. Now we have a problem. According to their world view, the Spirit has already been short-circuited. So, that only leaves one way to interpret Scripture--some form of "direct revelation" that does not involve a cognitive thinking process. Well, we all know that won't work. 

John 5. 39 tells us to search the Scriptures! We are to involve our intellectual faculties to develop knowlege, since it, as you very correctly pointed out, coupled with understanding (Holy Spirit's illumination) is what results in wisdom.

They may (or really, will have to) concede this "equation" should always be at work individually - but they may insist that capturing the "wisdom" of Godly writers in written form will invariably lead to people resting on the words of man rather than in the Bible alone. I applaud the Berean-minded believer who tests what he/she hears against Scripture. I do believe that God's word ALONE is inerrant - and that men (however Godly) will and do err in their writings. So, ought we to toss out all their writings? Certainly not (especially ANT - he would be most displeased!)

Writings of Godly men and women are valuable and useful to the extent they are in accord with Scripture. They have had the privilege and blessing to spend a great deal more time in the Word than most of us, and we can benefit from reading (or listening) to the wisdom the Holy Spirit has given them. What they say, however, can never trump Scripture. Therein lies the application of understanding (discernment). Whether Calvin, Spurgeon, or Luther - these great men had much Spiritual insight - but also erred. 

Ignoring all of what they wrote because a small part was in error is no more logical than deciding we should not personally think or reason through Scripture just because our reasoning will occasionally be faulty.

Just a few thoughts - I hope they will help.

dl


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

Absolutely...now to figure how to crunch that in...LOL!


----------

